# if u like rats go on this thread



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

do u like the video this video:http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/12639-rat-docomentry.html


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what video???


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

above


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Rats, people really underestimate how intelligent, friendly and just generally wonderful they are.

I wrote a post this morning about my Rat Billy who died yesterday, I am understandably devastated but even more so now after recieving this reply to my post:

clare7577- well seeing that rats are dirty vermin im not surprised it stinks!the only good rat is a dead rat is what they say!

Not sure if I am on the right forum after this, I thought we were animal lovers!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

that is sad i wish people would understand that rats are lovely creatures i was REALLY sad when my 2 died u can get really close to rats as much as dogs!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

russel n tip said:


> above


it wasnt there first time I looked lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jaimej said:


> I love Rats, people really underestimate how intelligent, friendly and just generally wonderful they are.
> 
> I wrote a post this morning about my Rat Billy who died yesterday, I am understandably devastated but even more so now after recieving this reply to my post:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you were treated this way, I have removed that post and I hope you have a better experience from now on, we are animal lovers on this forum and I'm sure this was a one off


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

jaimej said:


> I love Rats, people really underestimate how intelligent, friendly and just generally wonderful they are.
> 
> I wrote a post this morning about my Rat Billy who died yesterday, I am understandably devastated but even more so now after recieving this reply to my post:
> 
> ...


thats so awful i love rats i hv 10 and each 1 is a different character id b devastated if 1 died, most people on here r really nice im sure it wont happen again. what a meanie grrrrr


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> if their so good at killing rats then wtf are u still doing around???


I'm sorry, but I just spat my kitkat at the screen! lol made me giggle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> I do believe the title of this threas is "if u *like* rats go on this thread". Why did you have to come on and state that you hate rats and kill them? Bit spiteful of you really wasn't it. I think you did it because you knew you'd upset people that like rats.


Actually your wrong the thread had a poll asking if you like Rats yes or no! So i answered no and gave my reason! 
I dont see anything wrong with ratting or Fox hunting cause thats what i have been brought up doing !
Sue me


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Dont be so silly their just vermin!
> Heres a video of what we get up to !
> Its no worse fox hunting !
> 
> YouTube - terriers ratting


i aint watching ya divy video or watever it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Actually your wrong the thread had a poll asking if you like Rats yes or no! So i answered no and gave my reason!
> I dont see anything wrong with ratting or Fox hunting cause thats what i have been brought up doing !
> Sue me


pmsl er ok  oooh looky....thers a pig flying ova ya head ( sure it aint one of ya dogs ) ???

ave u ate headgehog be4  ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Actually your wrong the thread had a poll asking if you like Rats yes or no! So i answered no and gave my reason!
> I dont see anything wrong with ratting or Fox hunting cause thats what i have been brought up doing !
> Sue me


What? the thread title IS "if u like rats go on this thread" and the poll is: "do u like the video" yes or no... from russels first post. Since when was it a thread and a poll asking if you like rats? hmm. The poll isn't asking whether you like rats or not LOL! Someone needs to read poll titles better next time?


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Actually your wrong the thread had a poll asking if you like Rats yes or no! So i answered no and gave my reason!
> I dont see anything wrong with ratting or Fox hunting cause thats what i have been brought up doing !
> Sue me


I think that Ratting,fox hunting ,dog fighting etc is cruel and all should carry a minimum term of imprisonment !
Its a disgrace that ppl still practice such barbaric blood sports!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i think some hunting is ok but just say no or yes or idont like them


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

all hunting is cruel no matter wat


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

russel n tip said:


> i think some hunting is ok but just say no or yes or idont like them


I dissagree ratting is awfull and anybody that hunts foxes shouldnt have the privilage of a prison cell,no they should be hung !
Cruel B**T**DS!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Its a sad fact that humane culling has its place. I love all animals I cannot condone cruelty no matter how its dressed up.

There are animals I wouldn't own for many reasons, not understanding their needs, handling etc and not having the room or right type of environment.

I have not voted as the thread is a little confusing.

Sue


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

some animals need to be kept down but this is a pet forum so people could easily take affence


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

russel n tip said:


> some animals need to be kept down but this is a pet forum so people could easily take affence


fare enuff...it would be a funny world if we all liked the same things wouldnt it 

but the thing is, the ones who dont like rats or watever the animal could atleast put it down in a better manner  ratha then write it in a nasty way.

some of us ave got pets that others dont like, and will feel offended wenpeople say nasty things about the type of pet they own

ther is no need for nastyness about animals watever they are


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

russel n tip said:


> some animals need to be kept down


Exactly and Rats maybe great pets  but wild ones spread a lot of disease so who cares how we cull vermin!??
I love my pet fish but that dont mean i dont go fishing every 2 weeks!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

..............................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> Actually your wrong the thread had a poll asking if you like Rats yes or no! So i answered no and gave my reason!
> I dont see anything wrong with ratting or Fox hunting cause thats what i have been brought up doing !
> Sue me


actually it doesnt ask if you like rats it asks if you like the video he has added and the title states "if you like rats go on this thread" please read things properly before you answer in future to avoid upsetting people.

As for rats being vermin yes the wild ones can be a nuisance but they are only trying to survive and pet rats are far from vermin they are very clean intelligent and loving pets.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

your right there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> Exactly and Rats maybe great pets  but wild ones spread a lot of disease so who cares how we cull vermin!??
> I love my pet fish but that dont mean i dont go fishing every 2 weeks!


they do make great pets but you called rats vermin you did not specify wild rats therefore you included pet ones which many of the forum members own, if you do not like them then I suggest that you post in the threads that you do like and leave us rat lovers to admire our vermin


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> actually it doesnt ask if you like rats it asks if you like the video he has added and the title states "if you like rats go on this thread" please read things properly before you answer in future to avoid upsetting people.
> 
> As for rats being vermin yes the wild ones can be a nuisance but they are only trying to survive and pet rats are far from vermin they are very clean intelligent and loving opets.


Thats where your wrong cause the thread started out with a different title and different poll ! Asking if you liked rats ! ?
I gave my opinion and said no ! and then told the reason why! 
Since my posts the thread title has been edited and totally changed ! 
But sice your a mod dont you know that the thread title had been edited after my posts???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Thats where your wrong cause the thread started out with a different title and different poll ! Asking if you liked rats ! ?
> I gave my opinion and said no ! and then told the reason why!
> Since my posts the thread title has been edited and totally changed !
> But sice your a mod dont you know that the thread title had been edited after my posts???


got any pics of yaself wiv ur jackrussell ??? luv to see them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no it didnt start with a different title, that was an entirely different thread, if you notice I wrote a post before you did so I am well aware that it *is* the original title, only a mod can change the title, so he couldnt have changed it without a mod knowing, so instead of trying to patronise me, which has only resulted in you coming across as arrogant why not try being a productive member of the forum instead of trying to instigate arguments or upset.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

lets leave it now the videos good isnt it


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

russel n tip said:


> lets leave it now the videos good isnt it


i didnt watch it lol. .. i just voted heheeh , like ya avater pic rat


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> got any pics of yaself wiv ur jackrussell ??? luv to see them


what?? witch one?



vixenelite said:


> no it didnt start with a different title that was an entirely different thread, if you notice I wrote a post before you did so I am well aware that it is the original title, as only a mod can change the title so instead of trying to patronise me, which has only resulted in you coming across as arogant.


The original Poll thread asked if you liked Rats !? i voted no and then said why ! 
After that post the thread poll was changed and edited to :did you like the video !?
I am sorry but isn't it a contradictory in terms asking for an opinion if we like rats but then saying don't come on the thread if you don't?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> what?? witch one?
> 
> Any one  just make sure ur in it so we can all see who you are
> 
> got any of ya dogs ??


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no it didnt start with a different title that was an entirely different thread, if you notice I wrote a post before you did so I am well aware that it is the original title, as only a mod can change the title so instead of trying to patronise me, which has only resulted in you coming across as arogant.


I thought the thread poll title had been changed! 
But ether way i dont agree with any blood sports like Ratting or even worse fox hunting !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> what?? witch one?
> 
> The original Poll thread asked if you liked Rats !? i voted no and then said why !
> After that post the thread poll was changed and edited to :did you like the video !?
> I am sorry but isn't it a contradictory in terms asking for an opinion if we like rats but then saying don't come on the thread if you don't?


it isnt the same thread, I think I must be writing in a foreign language


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have just bumped the thread he seems to think this one is to the top, maybe know it will all become clear 

so please dont patronise me any more MrPedigree


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it isnt the same thread, I think I must be writing in a foreign language


You must be? I dont want to argue 
I just dont like rats ! 
And if the thread would have said :do u like the video ,from the start instead of Do u Like rats yes? or no ? 
Then i wouldnt of voted or gave my opinion 
End of


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> You must be? I dont want to argue
> I just dont like rats !
> And if the thread would have said :do u like the video ,from the start instead of Do u Like rats yes? or no ?
> Then i wouldnt of voted or gave my opinion
> End of


scusee meeeee.
pics plz


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you are being very obstinate I have proven to you that you have gotten two threads mixed up but you continue to retaliate like this, why not swallow your pride and admit you got things mixed up, I have just brought the thread you were thinking of to the top for you to see but I guess some people just dont like to be proven wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Rayseffo said:


> I think that Ratting,fox hunting ,dog fighting etc is cruel and all should carry a minimum term of imprisonment !
> Its a disgrace that ppl still practice such barbaric blood sports!


Are you crazy??
Theres nothing wrong culling 
with sport ! 
I know not everyone was brought up in the country and around hunting but i was and to some of us its a way of life ! 
Some should learn to respect that !


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Are you crazy??
> Theres nothing wrong culling
> with sport !
> I know not everyone was brought up in the country and around hunting but i was and to some of us its a way of life !
> Some should learn to respect that !


im not gonna stop asking mrbean....PICTURES PLEASE PICS PICS PICS.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OK I think this thread is getting out of hand, it was only a simple poll to see if people liked the video, not a debate about hunting, could things get back on track now thankyou


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Thats where your wrong cause the thread started out with a different title and different poll ! Asking if you liked rats ! ?
> I gave my opinion and said no ! and then told the reason why!
> Since my posts the thread title has been edited and totally changed !
> But sice your a mod dont you know that the thread title had been edited after my posts???





vixenelite said:


> no it didnt start with a different title, that was an entirely different thread, if you notice I wrote a post before you did so I am well aware that it *is* the original title, only a mod can change the title, so he couldnt have changed it without a mod knowing, so instead of trying to patronise me, which has only resulted in you coming across as arrogant why not try being a productive member of the forum instead of trying to instigate arguments or upset.





MrPedigree said:


> what?? witch one?
> 
> The original Poll thread asked if you liked Rats !? i voted no and then said why !
> After that post the thread poll was changed and edited to :did you like the video !?
> I am sorry but isn't it a contradictory in terms asking for an opinion if we like rats but then saying don't come on the thread if you don't?


Right just to clarify, I highly doubt this thread title was edited and the poll edited too, afterall only admins can do this  and not a normal member.

If you look at the first post by vixenelite it says "what video???" posted yesterday at 8:16pm... so in other words this person acknowledged the thread was about a video... so it must have been like that from the beginning 

Then you MrPedigree came along today at 6:17pm going on one about hating rats... even though this thread had never been changed, and never had a poll asking whether you like rats or not. The poll has always been about a video! I think you need to pay more attention to threads like someone else said, it could have stopped people getting upset by your hurtful comments about rats.

So... the first comment stating about a video was nearly 24 hours before yours... lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Kay2008 said:


> Right just to clarify, I highly doubt this thread title was edited and the poll edited too, afterall only admins can do this  and not a normal member.
> 
> If you look at the first post by vixenelite it says "what video???" posted yesterday at 8:16pm... so in other words this person acknowledged the thread was about a video... so it must have been like that from the beginning
> 
> Then you MrPedigree came along today at 6:17pm going on one about hating rats... even though this thread had never been changed, and never had a poll asking whether you like rats or not. The poll has always been about a video! I think you need to pay more attention to threads like someone else said, it could have stopped people getting upset by your hurtful comments about rats.


exactly my point but for some reason he cannot grasp this concept or just doesnt like being proven wrong


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you are being very obstinate I have proven to you that you have gotten two threads mixed up but you continue to retaliate like this, why not swallow your pride and admit you got things mixed up, I have just brought the thread you were thinking of to the top for you to see but I guess some people just dont like to be proven wrong.


I am sorry i stand corrected i can now see where i have gone wrong as there are two thread the same !

I am sorry about the Mix up


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> I am sorry i stand corrected i can now see where i have gone wrong as there are two thread the same !
> 
> I am sorry about the Mix up


HAHA you now admit you're wrong... yet you left me a Bad rep saying "you talk alot of poop" when I was infact right. Lol, seriously sort yourself out!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyways as for rats 

i wouldnt be wivout a rat, they are very cute interesting clever lil things 

i luv watching fanny play, its well cute.

Andy rat ( my gambian ) has an attitde problem but i luv him non the less lol.

balls my otha male bald rat is just so sweet and gentle bless him.


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

Hahhhahahah pedigree was owned PMSL


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> HAHA you now admit you're wrong... yet you left me a Bad rep saying "you talk alot of poop" when I was infact right. Lol, seriously sort yourself out!!!


I am sorry i will make it up to you real soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> I am sorry i stand corrected i can now see where i have gone wrong as there are two thread the same !
> 
> I am sorry about the Mix up


I'm not going to say I told you so but ................ OK I will I told you so  thanks for owning up


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm not going to say I told you so but ................ OK I will I told you so  thanks for owning up


Thats ok i can admit when i am wrong BTW i have only been pulling everyones leg,i dont go ratting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

MrPedigree said:


> Thats ok i can admit when i am wrong BTW i have only been pulling everyones leg,i dont go ratting


well a man that can admit when hes wrong, now that is a novelty  (its a joke before all the men condemn me lol)

I dont either but I know a few rats at my local pub that could do with being pts


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well a man that can admit when hes wrong, now that is a novelty  (its a joke before all the men condemn me lol)
> 
> I dont either but I know a few rats at my local pub that could do with being pts


pmsl...theres plenty here to


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well a man that can admit when hes wrong, now that is a novelty  (its a joke before all the men condemn me lol)
> 
> I dont either but I know a few rats at my local pub that could do with being pts


i have been called much worse


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl...theres plenty here to


 lol no doubt


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh gawd now ya getting me thinking pmsl  dont get me thinking, its not good rofl.


*PMSL wat ya tinkin then loe? girl spill lol *


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd imagine us humans spread more deadly diseases than ANY animal! Rats, wild or domesticated, clean themselves more times than we do in a week!

If we still had wild rats making people ill as frequently as we did yrs ago in plagues then understandably cut the numbers down. But you have no right to tell us that rats are "vermin" because YOU are more likely to kill someone than any wild rat.

Sorry, had to say something because I adore rats, wild or domesticated. I'm also against hunting for sport because its not sport. Footy, tennis and golf are sport. Hunting is murder! There are thousands of people in this country and here where I live in the countryside, 15 yrs ago when we moved here it was so quite in town, just the usual people. Now, its like all the little villages round here and turning into small towns and the small towns are turning into small cities and I'd imagine in the next 15 yrs we'll have even less land than we do now through houses being built and more people will move into these houses and have families and so on so on. Do you think its wise if someone went out killing all babies or elderly people just because there are too many of us? No, because thats murder! So, why is it called a "sport" to kill animals because there are "too many of them" or because "they're vermin". Its disgusting of the human race to be like that still in this day and age! It's an old blood thirsty sin! And I'm not even religious but I think its a sin to kill someone else for no valid reason!

Sorry to everyone else for my out-burst, the video only played for 3 minutes for me so I didn't see all of it, for some reason it just wouldn't work longer than that  I'm sure it was a very interesting documentary, would have loved to have watched  Sorry I can't give a "yes" or "no"


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

why arnt u whatching it?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

good for you Cavy girl, people who kill defencless animals shouln't be on this forum anyway!!! rats are the most stunning intelligent creatures,they begin to wash even before their eyes are open so to call them 'dirty' it makes my blood boil!


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

As an owner of both rats and a jack russell terrier i think it was a stupid and completely wrong comments of pedigree 2 make. i understand that jrts were origionally bred to kill rats and some still r, but i must have the exception 2 the rule my jrt Monty loves all my animals 2 bits and wouldnt dream of hurting any of them, il hv 2 get some pics of them all 2gether


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

TO 'Mrpedigree'

You are a knob.

and wont admit you are wrong...

And ther is LOADS of things with ratting and foxhunting

Because the rat or fox is sum other rat/fox Daughter/son and they have friends to !!!!!

so its like me shooting one of ur pets for fun.


if ya get me......


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

and if you do think its ok to hurt animals when its not nessecery 

then you are clearly not an animal lover
And should not be on this site.

fox hunting is cruel and unnesercery 

so is ratting......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tj1980 said:


> As an owner of both rats and a jack russell terrier i think it was a stupid and completely wrong comments of pedigree 2 make. i understand that jrts were origionally bred to kill rats and some still r, but i must have the exception 2 the rule my jrt Monty loves all my animals 2 bits and wouldnt dream of hurting any of them, il hv 2 get some pics of them all 2gether





u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> TO 'Mrpedigree'
> 
> You are a knob.
> 
> ...





MrPedigree said:


> Thats ok i can admit when i am wrong BTW i have only been pulling everyones leg,i dont go ratting


Please note the above which was posted by Mr P he has admitted to pulling everyones leg over the ratting 

Tashi Moderator


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> and if you do think its ok to hurt animals when its not nessecery
> 
> then you are clearly not an animal lover
> And should not be on this site.
> ...


My sentiments entirely!

RE: mrpedigree, why pull everyones leg about something that creates such emotion, especially on a pet forum! Some people!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry! don't believe him for one minute. he,s not sorry and he probably does go ratting with a terrier and he upset a lot of people on this forum. and that'''s probaly not a photo of him, he,s probably a spotty nobhead, he certainly acts like one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Pet rats and wild rats are completely different. I don't see anything wrong with ratting. Wild rats are vermin, they ruin animal feeds and spread disease. The rats are killed quickly, I doubt they suffer very much, certainly less than if they were poisoned so what's the problem with it!?!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread will be closed now and will be in moderation until it is sorted I cannot allow this to carry on he has said sorry and that it was a joke so can we please just now leave it there OR take your sniping into pms not on the open forum.

He has been reprimanded for it and as moderators we can do no more please respect the other members of the forum


----------

